# afghan called "Navaho" crochet



## misty 42

This one is one of my favorites.
The main stitch is a single crochet, with front post double crochet to form the triangles.
Now I'm ready for something fast and fun to do!


----------



## Jean Large

Absolutely Gorgeous.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

That is just wonderful.


----------



## settermom

OMG! That is magnificent! Perfection in stitchery and colors. At a glance it looks like a real woven Navajo blanket. I know several people who have made these (in different designs). Yours is right up there with their stunning work. WELL DONE! You are far more patient than I am!


----------



## sevolnam

Priceless... Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## jemadu

Beautiful


----------



## Viwstitcher

I don't crochet but my beloved MIL who passed several years made us several of these as my husband's family has Native American roots. Brings back loving memories. You did a great job on it.


----------



## Sine

Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## moonriver

It's a real beauty


----------



## BarbaraBL

I am almost lost for words! A work of art! Magnificent, wonderful, a real heirloom.


----------



## HARRINGTON

Beautiful Navaho afghan and perfect neat work. :-D


----------



## Sand101

Wow besutiful


----------



## HARRINGTON

Beautiful Navaho afghan and perfect neat work. :-D


----------



## Sand101

WOW beautiful


----------



## Grandma G.

HARRINGTON said:


> Beautiful Navaho afghan and perfect neat work. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl

Oh my! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Gillianmary

Beautiful and amazing work.


----------



## DHobbit

beautiful :!: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

One of my favorites!


----------



## littlebaba

Perfect and beautiful you did well


----------



## redquilter

Gorgeous! Your work is perfection. I'm sure it was quite an undertaking.


----------



## Naneast

Really beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Very nice


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Casey47

This is noteworthy in all respects. Love the color combinations, design and workmanship looks perfect!


----------



## MaryCarter

I love it....

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html


----------



## CARABELLA

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## karenh

I love it!


----------



## Windbeam

Nice work!


----------



## Moondancermel

Fantastic, love it. I have used this stitch myself and quite enjoy it.


----------



## RosD

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## me the knitter

It is absolutely beautiful!!! I just love it!!


----------



## Deemeegee

Awesome work and color combo!


----------



## maryannn

Yes it is gorgeous. I have about 15" crocheted on mine. Not doing much of anything now because I broke my collarbone last week. Woe is me.
This is my favorite pattern. Yours is so beautiful.


----------



## pussy

That's lovely!


----------



## jstrr1

I love this pattern. I have made two of these in years past.


----------



## Mitch

Beautiful!


----------



## roseknit

Heirloom quality, well done


----------



## jangmb

Congrats to you!! Your afghan is beautiful, love your colors and your stitching is perfect.


----------



## GrapeJam

Beautiful work.


----------



## grma16

Great job.


----------



## mperrone

Your work is amazingly beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Very pretty and a really interesting technique.


----------



## Tammy

Hello this is so pretty I'm currently working on one now but got sidetracked on other things LOL imagine that


----------



## Nana Mc

Beautiful! I have made two of theses.


----------



## jacqui_c

Wow! That is really classy and the size of the stripes keep very clean lines. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## judyr

I have one just like it - same colors. You will not believe I got it from a Goodwill store many many many years ago and it sits on top of my freezer in the garage to protect the top of the freezer - dumb - no. I see this beautiful afghan somebody made and I do appreciate the workmanship. Thanks for sharing your picture of your handiwork.


----------



## Isuel

Excellent!


----------



## Bunbun

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## memere0211

just beautiful!! the pictures so caught me off guard - my MIL, whom i dearly loved and has been gone many years, made only one of these in these exact colors . . . thank you for conjuring up a wonderful memory this morning!!


----------



## njbetsy

Beautiful.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Beautiful job!


----------



## missyern

Beautiful. I have made several of this pattern and I use the same colors. Don't mess with perfection.


----------



## LoisDC

Like so many others here on the forum, this brought back wonderful memories of my mother. She made one of these using the same colors as yours. She used Red Heart yarn and it has been washed over and over and still looks great. My dad still uses it at age 91--I bet it is over 30 years old. Love it.


----------



## sewnknit

very nice color choices


----------



## Aunty M

So beautiful.


----------



## Roses and cats

Very interesting pattern. Very nice.


----------



## rinamuss

Wow, that's fantastic. Was it hard to do? I just love the colour combination. Well done :thumbup: :-D


----------



## gmarie

Truly beautiful. Would it be too much to ask where I can find the pattern?


----------



## sherimorphis

misty 42 said:


> This one is one of my favorites.
> The main stitch is a single crochet, with front post double crochet to form the triangles.
> Now I'm ready for something fast and fun to do!


............................................
Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## momforthree

misty 42 said:


> This one is one of my favorites.
> The main stitch is a single crochet, with front post double crochet to form the triangles.
> Now I'm ready for something fast and fun to do!


I have one like this, but on green white and black combination, for my son.


----------



## 1loosestitch

Love it! My favorite combination of color. Beautiful work too.


----------



## Grannie Sandy

Your work is very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katielm68

my mother made several in different colors for the men in the family. I tried to finish one and it was difficult so I admire your afghans because I know how much time and effort go into making them. Lovely color combination. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mollyannhad

I have always admired that pattern--I love your colors!


----------



## tweeter

wonderful afghan. I made a couple of them


----------



## TAYATT

Beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2

absolutly pretty


----------



## tweeter60

My son asked me if I could knit an indian blanket. I told him I didn't know how. If you would let me know where you got the pattern, I would love to make it for him. He is quite ill and I would do anything to keep his spirits up.
Thanks.


----------



## tweeter60

My son asked me if I could knit or crochet an indian blanket (Navajho). I told him I didn't know how. If you would let me know where you got the pattern, I would love to make it for him. He is quite ill and I would do anything to keep his spirits up.
Thanks.


----------



## byrdgirl

I love this afghan, I have made it in the past and love these colors together. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail

very nice, love the colors


----------



## mochamarie

Your afghan is heirloom quality--simply stunning.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maggie L

This is stunning work!!! I love it!!!


----------



## fromvegreville

tweeter60 said:


> My son asked me if I could knit an indian blanket. I told him I didn't know how. If you would let me know where you got the pattern, I would love to make it for him. He is quite ill and I would do anything to keep his spirits up.
> Thanks.


The link for the pattern is on page 2. Hopefully this helps. I am hoping that your son feels better soon!


----------



## oge designs

Stunning afghan, beautiful crochet work, gorgeous colours


----------



## Jeanette9

Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

misty 42 said:


> This one is one of my favorites.
> The main stitch is a single crochet, with front post double crochet to form the triangles.
> Now I'm ready for something fast and fun to do!


Oh wow!! I was doing that same afghan in those same colors years ago, but lost the pattern and only just recently found a copy of it. 
Fantastic work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granana48

It is beautiful.


----------



## Kiwiflynn

Beautiful.


----------



## tweeter60

Thank you for directing me to the pattern. Sorry I missed it. And thank you for your well wishes for my son's recovery. Any prayers for his recovery are welcomed from by co knitters and crochers.


----------



## Rainebo

Gorgeous!!


----------



## hapa_grrl

That is stunning!


----------



## shirl43

I made one for my dad in the early 90's, when he passed away I got it back. It looks just like yours same colors.


----------



## Grannie Myra

I am doing a horse blanket in this pattern and it is taking for ever!!!!!


----------



## Byrdgal

Beautiful afghan!!!


----------



## jin jin

Beautiful pattern, and beautifully done!


----------



## kacey66

Your blanket is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen

You have done another lovely job with this afghan. I just looked at your Wooleater Afghan. I have both of them on my to-do list - I even have the yarn sitting in a basket for this one - just can't get myself to start. Starting is the key - then I'll want to watch it grow.


----------



## kiwiannie

Absolutely beautiful work and colours.


----------



## pwhittenburg

beautiful


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful work.


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Suo

Very cool!


----------



## lovecrafts

Stunning


----------



## ptspraker

That is a beauty. I love the colors, design and everything about it.


----------



## trisha2

Wonderful, simply wonderful! 

How I wish I could.


----------



## ssilbsaugh

Where can I find the pattern for this preferably crochet


----------



## pludums

Is there a pattern for this afgahn?


----------



## Karen L.Z.

What a beautiful afghan. I want to make one and have been searching on here for someone who has made this. Yours is stunning.


----------

